# Lots of one species, or lots of species .....



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Thought this would be a fun poll/thread after Donny.

Just wondering what percent of people stick to one general area, and how many just want to have one of everything ....



1. All one kind of snake/lizard eg corns or leopard geckos

2. Mostly one kind but a few others have crept in

3. A whole mix of stuff

4. I have only one or two animals ....


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

At the moment all 4 of my geckos are different species. But when the dwarf geckos pass I doubt I will replace them; they've been fun to keep and excellent experience, but I think I prefer something a little bigger that I won't crap myself over if it gets out. If one of the dwarves got out I don't know what I'd do!
At such an early stage into the hobby I am happy to look at different species to find which one I like to keep best.


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

One of the great things about having reptiles is watching their behaviours, and if I just had 6 boas, it would just be a load of boas to watch. I like all the differences between the different species I have. Most are nocturnal, but some are diurnal, so there is always someone out and about to observe. I have mainly snakes, but I also have mourning geckos which are the funniest thing to watch interact. There are obviously some species which I have multiples of because they interest me more than others, but I like the variety.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

At the moment I've got two corns, two hognoses and one crestie


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a huge amount of variety for a smallish number of snakes. I like variety... I couldn't possibly keep ALL of the same species, no matter how different their paint jobs were. I currently have:

Kofiau Isle tree boas
Isabel Isle ground boa
Halmahera Isle ground boas
Solomon Isle ground boas
Chondros
Amazton tree boa
Bismark python
Brazilian rainbow boa
Corn Isle boa
Black milk (not a black king)
Corns
BCI's
Royals


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a mixture of pets, and have a few diff kinds i would like.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Montage_Morphs said:


> I have a huge amount of variety for a *smallish number *of snakes. I currently have:
> 
> Kofiau Isle tree boas
> Isabel Isle ground boa
> ...



That kind of made me smile :lol2:


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Must admit i'm kind of surprised at the results, thought more people would have predominantly one type of animal ..


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

my main focus is burms but i also keep a cornsnake, a pair of ratsnakes, a pair of dumeril's boas and some common boas. i think i will diversify more in the future but for the next year or so i will be focusing on burms and then work on growing a project of a different species.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Solely L.Triangulum for me (funnily enough)

Scott


----------



## merv1988 (Dec 26, 2008)

They all have there different qualities, my milks are always shuffling about no matter what time of the day, the carpets are probabily my best snakes for handling there farely big, inquisitve and puppy dog tame but would never think about refusing a meal, and royals are well .... super good looking lol


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

I completely get why people would focus on a single species or possibly complex of animals as everything needs essentially the same care, similar amount of feeding/cleaning, the same sorts of food. 

For me though, part of the thrill of keeping animals is the sheer diversity out there. I keep mostly snakes with a few geckos chucked in. My snakes range from everything from corns, kings and royals to mangroves, mole snakes and thrasops. 
This keeps me busy and on my toes.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Only got the one reptile due to being whipped and not allowed anymore 

anyway if i had it my way i would have singular of things like beardies and that but other lizards i would prefer more of, i guess it all depends, ackies for example i wouldn't mind a few of them, anoles again quite a few, eyed lizards, eastern/western green lizards etc again a few!

Wall lizards(if i can actually find any for sale, unsure which yet) i would like lots and lots lmao would love a tall viv with a wall in the back etc would look cool.*rambling*

so in short yes, i have just the one.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

I suppose when I think about it, perhaps the people who end up on this forum are more diverse - for instance if you only had corn snakes, perhaps you are more likely to hang out mostly on a corn snake forum!


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a lot of variety, I wouldn't have it any other way! 


Snakes:
0.1.0 Crimson Corn
0.0.1 Snow Corn 
1.0.0 Banded Cali king
1.0.0 Anery Sand Boa
0.1.0 Kenyan Sand Boa
0.1.0 Cape House Snake
0.1.0 Brazilian Rainbow Boa
Lizards:
1.9.0 Leopard Geckos
2.3.0 African Fat Tails
Tortoise:
1.0.0 Hercegovinensis Hermanns
Mammals:
Cats 2.1.0
3.5.0 Skinny Pigs
Amphibians:
0.1.0 Cranwelli Toad
1.0.0 Fire Salamander
0.0.1 Fire Bellied Toad
Inverts:
0.1.15+ Tonkinbolus dollfusi
1.2.0 Archispirostreptus gigas
1.1.0 Coromus vittatus vittatus
0.0.4 Arthrosphaera brandti
0.0.4 Spirostreptida gregorius
0.0.1 Avicularia sp. Guyana north
0.0.2 Achatina achatina
0.0.2 Achatina reticulata alba
0.0.2 Achatina fulica
0.0.1 Emperor Scorpion
2.3.20+ Leaf Insects
0.0.10 Stegodyphus sarasinorum
1.0.0 Manticora scabra
Cockroach Colonies:
Dubia
Domino
Question Mark
Banana
Headlight
Fish:
1.0.0 Male Betta
100gal Community Tank


----------

